# Release! Release! 1,000 times Release!



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys.

I recently switched from tweaking with my PFS shooting to shooting purely with a thumbs down "normal" release.

I was shooting tonight and I was only hitting my 3" target 50% of the time. I was just getting more and more frustrated and confused. Finally the obvious hit me, my finger-thumb release is sloppy because of all the months I spent only releasing with my index finger.

I have emphasized release in the past, and I can't be emphatic enough about it. If you are shooting erratically with an otherwise good form, it's almost always going to be your release. I've been shooting two years now and still forget.

If you are new to shooting, I cannot overstate how important a clean release is to slingshot shooting. I know I have posted this sort of thing before, but it always shocks me how easy it is to forget this fundamental aspect of SS technique.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One hundred percent, absolutely, without a doubt truth. Anytime you should be shooting better than you are (at least for me) it is a bad release. Bending the thumb to get a more comfortable grip is so easy for me to do. Anytime I was off bad left and right i would notice my thumb being bent and getting a speed bump affect. I shoot a fist grip now and it's the same deal. If I tweek my wrist at all it has the same effect when the pouch comes over the heal of my hand. Straight thumb.... Straight wrist. Straight shot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

inconvenience said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I recently switched from tweaking with my PFS shooting to shooting purely with a thumbs down "normal" release.
> 
> ...


Man, are you ever right on about the release. There is nothing more important then a smooth release. I would estimate a good 80% of all slingshot shooting problems are release related.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.
> ...


Is the other 20% alcohol related? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Love that Ray!


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

I think release is 80 percent of the shot! Of your release is bad .. the shot is always off ... stay consistent!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Amen


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will add my positive vote here. Your release is the foundation of all accurate shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. I have manic moments and posted this during one of them.

But I'm sure you guys are used to my oversharing. 

I think I'll do a "Sharing is Caring" Vol. 3 thread next. I really loved everyones stories before.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I recently switched from tweaking with my PFS shooting to shooting purely with a thumbs down "normal" release.
> 
> ...


How would you describe the ideal release technique for a new shooter reading this ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

treefork said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.
> ...


Real good question Marty. I would say to a newcomer, keep your thumb straight ,your hold light ,and your release as if you touched something hot in between your thumb and index finger. I recently read something Bill Hays wrote that is just total bible to me regarding the release. He said " avoid that nervous twitch right before the release ". Keep it smooth and fluid. Good stuff!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good input Gary ! That twitch can be a ...... Well you know what I mean .


----------

